# Suggest a Full HD LED TV ~35K



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

Hi guys,

Two of my friends planning to get a Full HD LED TV. So please suggest the best @ ~35K [2k more may be]. 

What they are looking for is:

A 2D Full HD TV.
No Internet Apps crap.
No smart TV BS.
Best PQ and VFM.
Forgot to mention They need only 32 inchers
Thanks in advance


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two of my friends planning to get a Full HD LED TV. So please suggest the best @ ~35K [2k more may be].
> 
> ...



Toshiba 39L3300 39 Inches LED TV -37,754.
LG Plasma TV 42 42PN4500 -36,681.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/183437-32-full-hd-tv-max-35k.html


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/183437-32-full-hd-tv-max-35k.html



Saw that thread bro but they are leaning away from philiphs

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to mention They need only 32 inchers updating OP too


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2014)

in that case just visit the showroom & check personally models from sony,lg,samsung etc. after playing with their colour,contrast,brightness settings.TVs & speakers are something for which you can not just rely on others as what may look good or sound good to one may not to other.


----------



## Minion (May 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Saw that thread bro but they are leaning away from philiphs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Forgot to mention They need only 32 inchers updating OP too



Then ask them to go to any multibrand showroom there they can buy what ever they like.


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2014)

Your money, but if I were you I would increase the budget a bit and get the, *www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/panasonic-txl32e6b-201306233106.htm


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Your money, but if I were you I would increase the budget a bit and get the, *www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/panasonic-txl32e6b-201306233106.htm



Model not available in India I guess


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> Model not available in India I guess


E6 is definitely available. Check their website.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

if just 2D then go with SONY W series


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2014)

Any input on this
*www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-32w600a


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> Any input on this
> *www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-32w600a



thats a good set...do make a good list in that range and go for hunting in showrooms with friends


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2014)

It has screen mirroring, but no mention of DLNA. So Miracast enabled devices like Xperia L can only mirror right???


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2014)

How is this one? 
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-ua32f5100ar-32-inches-led-tv/p/itmdtdxmxvdes7eg?pid=TVSDTDXM5E7MGUZV&otracker=browse&pageNum=1

I was personally considering this one:
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-32f5500-32-inches-led-tv/p/itmdu7ycmmztpqvq?pid=TVSDU6T2HZ8KKDBK&otracker=Wishlist&


----------



## Minion (May 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> Any input on this
> *www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-32w600a



That model has been discontinued new model are with W700B

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> How is this one?
> *www.flipkart.com/samsung-ua32f5100ar-32-inches-led-tv/p/itmdtdxmxvdes7eg?pid=TVSDTDXM5E7MGUZV&otracker=browse&pageNum=1
> 
> I was personally considering this one:
> *www.flipkart.com/samsung-32f5500-32-inches-led-tv/p/itmdu7ycmmztpqvq?pid=TVSDU6T2HZ8KKDBK&otracker=Wishlist&



They are discontinued by samsung.
Samsung 32H5100 looks cool with slim bezel.


----------



## amjath (May 27, 2014)

Will go for the live demos with all your inputs. Thanks Everyone


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2014)

+1 from my side to Samsung 32H5100 considering its priced so wisely.


----------

